# Client Desktop -> Update in Browser?



## internet (31. Okt 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe folgendes Szenario:
1) Ich habe einen PC an dem ein physikalischer Münzprüfer angeschlossen ist. Sobald eine Münze eingeworfen wurde, soll meine Webapplikation (die auf einem Server läuft) davon informiert werden. Dafür habe ich geplant eine API bereitzustellen.

2) Nachdem die Anfrage vom Client (Münzeinwurf erfolgreich durchgeführt) an meine Webapplikation gesendet bzw. empfangen wurde, werden verschiedene Dinge durchgeführt (Wert wird in DB gespeichert etc.). 

Nun kommt aber der Punkt, an dem ich nicht weiter komme:
Auf dem PC (auf dem auch der Münzautomat ist) läuft ja auch im Browser die Webapplikation.
Nun möchte ich es hinbekommen, dass in diesem Browser eine Nachricht angezeigt wird (z.B. mit der Primefaces Komponente p:growl) "Es wurde eine neue Münze eingeworfen".
Diese Meldung soll aber nur an diesem Browser bzw. PC angezeigt werden.

Wie kann ich das realisieren?


----------

